# Camron systems technology and know-how



## charttv (24 May 2006)

I am very interested in their technology and know-how. Before I take the plunge and start purchasing products from them i'd appreciate any feedback.

If you use their technology please feel free to share your experiences here.

Has it improved/revolutionised your trading?


----------



## wayneL (24 May 2006)

charttv said:
			
		

> I am very interested in their technology and know-how. Before I take the plunge and start purchasing products from them i'd appreciate any feedback.
> 
> If you use their technology please feel free to share your experiences here.
> 
> Has it improved/revolutionised your trading?




Link?


----------



## wayneL (24 May 2006)

http://www.cameronsystems.com/ ????


----------



## charttv (24 May 2006)

www.camron.com.au


----------



## Freddo (24 May 2006)

They have some great info there.
Supposedly the secret to trading is hidden right there on the website

A friend of mine bought a few products and wasn't happy

If I remember  he purchased info on how to get free intraday data for SPI and the "info" was open an account with Interactive Brokers
they also talk about getting SPI200 historical data for free and the secret is
buy the magazine (I think it was Your Trading Edge) which had a CD on the front.


----------



## camronsystems (24 May 2006)

Freddo. There was no secret. If you check the web site you will see it states clearly up-front the SFE supplied a CD-Rom of free historical data. There is no fee charged by camron systems for this information.


----------



## camronsystems (24 May 2006)

Malcolm, your enquiry about Camron Systems technology generated enough traffic to cause us to investigate the source. All Camron clients enter into confidentiality agreements, so we would be both surprised and dismayed to find that knowledge being shared here.


----------



## Freddo (24 May 2006)

camronsystems said:
			
		

> Freddo. There was no secret. If you check the web site you will see it states clearly up-front the SFE supplied a CD-Rom of free historical data. There is no fee charged by camron systems for this information.




Don't get me wrong, I think your website is very good

When I said he purchased a few products it was a couple
of texts like the Fibonacci article etc plus the Live SPI Data
Which whilst he never mentioned a non disclosure agreement required
I should point out he has never divulged to me

I think he was unhappy about this (as per your website)
he never told me if the other products were benefical

>SFE Futures - live spi data - FREE
>One supplier provides FREE live SPI prices plus market depth
>A non-contract service. Data fees rebated when activity level reached.
>Details of source and location can be accessed here for $25.

I reminded him that he also sells information that he has obtained
from the internet that doesn't infringe on royalties/copyrights etc
So I actually teased him about it   

Like many others he became a victim of the SPI200 Bermuda triangle 

Regards

Freddo


----------



## wayneL (24 May 2006)

Freddo said:
			
		

> Like many others he became a victim of the SPI200 Bermuda triangle




The Death Contract strikes again :batman:


----------



## Freddo (24 May 2006)

charttv said:
			
		

> I am very interested in their technology and know-how. Before I take the plunge and start purchasing products from them i'd *appreciate any feedback*.
> 
> If you use their technology please feel free to share your experiences here.
> 
> *Has it improved/revolutionised your trading*?






			
				camronsystems said:
			
		

> Malcolm, your enquiry about Camron Systems technology generated enough traffic to cause us to investigate the source. All Camron clients enter into confidentiality agreements, so we would be both surprised and dismayed to find that knowledge being shared here.




Seems to me ChartTV simply asked for opinions and experiences
not the sharing of confidential info, I must admit I am interested
in *hearing the opinions* of your customers too

I'd be rapt to see that my website (if I had one) suddenly got a burst
of visitors.

I congratulate you on an excellent website, I found it to be interesting 
but nothing added to my trading.

Regards
Freddo


----------



## Freddo (24 May 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> The Death Contract strikes again :batman:



 Love it Wayne
Do we call successful SPI traders Buffy?


----------



## marknz88 (6 December 2009)

*http://www.camron.com.au/*

Im just posting this link to an excellent site for those who dont know about it. Ive only ever seen it mentioned in one old thread a year or so ago and wanted to bring it to more peoples attention (No im not affiliated with this company at all)

http://www.camron.com.au/

I discovered this site a couple of weeks back, and in my opinion, it has taught me more than every other single book I have read so far about the markets. The majority of the information is free, although they do have a few paid e-documents and also provide consulting services for traders..

Now it focuses mainly on the SPI200 (which I trade) BUT it applies to any eletronic market, and with the rise of bots in stocks becoming more apparent, this information is something every 'Lone Trader' should be aware off.



So hit up the sitemap page and get reading everyone!


----------



## marknz88 (6 December 2009)

Ta to who ever moved this post here (I seemed to have missed this one about Camron while noting another old thread)

I too would be interested to hear any feedback on the products they sell (although judging from the confidentiality agreements, there may be little feedback available)?

I like the bloomberg old school dos idea of viewing the bid/ask volume (something my current broker doesnt offter), the ability to view pre-open (again broker does not offer) and possibly their replay application for learning to read the tape.


----------

